# Greetings one and all



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Boo y'all!

Not really sure what took me so long to get registered here but here I am.

Lookin' forward to getting some good prop ideas and sharing a few things along the way.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Howdy, roadkill! Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting roadkill, has you may have seen there is lots of info here and lots of talented people too.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

welcome to the fourm roadkill!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Roadkill. Glad you pried yourself off the pavement long enough to start posting! I know of Roadkill from some of the other lists folks, an active Texas haunter that helps host make and take sessions. He's a keeper as far as members go, so make sure that you say hi, and then hijack this thread into some unknown territories so he knows what to expect from us. lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard the S.S. Unpleasant! Good to see you here roadkill.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Roadkill!
And to another fimiliar face, uh, well, you know what I mean


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome there Roadkill, good to have another youngster on the street! I'll leave it up to the masters to hijack the thread; you know who you are, come on and get some! Build a tombstone by June 30 and win a prize (700W fogger), how cool is that?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Thanks all - I look forward to meeting you all either virtually or at some event or other. I don't make many of them but I'm trying.

Perhaps Vlad should warn y'all about ME instead! lol

I can get into some pretty far-fetched hijacks sometimes - feel free to pop me on the noggin to bring me back in line when you need to. I can't be insulted or offended so there's nothing "off limits".

My haunt is a pretty limited yard haunt. I would be going on my third year but I will be travelling almost non-stop from Sept - Feb (gotta pay for props somehow - right?).

I will certainly be posting the "Where's Roadkill" report so I can hopefully meet other haunters - that is ALWAYS fun (specially after the beer or three). And I will have no problem talking anyone's ear off on the subjects of music, wine, food (BBQ especially), and of course Halloween.

Again - thanks for the welcome.

Now - GET BACK TO MAKING YER PROPS!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi ya roadkill,

It's always good to have another thick skinned haunter around. I would be a good candidate for spinning this thread off into another realm. but alas I've got nothing at the moment... you travel non stop for money??? like a door to door rubber nipple salesman?


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

LOL - not exactly a rubber neepel salesman - some consider it worse. I am a contractor working (vicariously) for Uncle Sam.

By day (occasionally) I am a network security engineer but my present gig entails developing a training product for a new security service being put in place for the Air Force (well - more than that really).

It looks like after all is said and done I'll be hitting about 14 AF bases around the US and Europe.

As for spinning a thread off-course - I have been known to hijack a thread or two myself once in a while.

Thick-skinned - developed in the military and perfected with my ex-wife.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Roadkill, I am sure you will fit right in around here...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hola, Roadkill! Hope you like our humble digs! :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

One hesitates to ask how many door to door rubber nipple salesmen Hib has encountered................

On the other hand, we can have a new contest!! Meet Roadkill as he travels, first one to get him to divulge national security secrets wins!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I could tell ya but then I'd have to kill ya or some such nonsense like that.

I'm just a (and I quote an AF commander here) a "gutter crawling, money grubbing, scum sucking, bottom feeder".

Wasn't HE a charmer to work with!?

I'm serious, however, about wanting to set up a map and finding out who I can meet as I make my rounds. That would be sooo fun!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> One hesitates to ask how many door to door rubber nipple salesmen Hib has encountered................
> 
> On the other hand, we can have a new contest!! Meet Roadkill as he travels, first one to get him to divulge national security secrets wins!


I've encountered two... Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Roadkill...uh I hope that isn't what you Barbeque!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

no - but BBQ is a passion of mine. I leave the roadkill for my chili!!!

MMmmmm MMMMMM! Possum Pie anyone?!?


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

welcome !!! may your stay here be frightenly joyous and spooktacular ... giggles


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Roadkill. If you ever head out to Maguire AFB give me a headsup...it's only about 40 minutes from me.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome Roadkill


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Thank you one and all - I had a great time in the chat area last night.

I appreciate all the words of welcome.

I don't know if I'll be visiting Maguire but I'll be sure to post the locations as they get scheduled. I hope to meet as many haunters while I'm out and about.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Roadkill.
If you head up to New England, I'm sure you can visit with many of us. Plus there's a lobster dinner in it for you, and private tour of the lighthouse on the Maine quarter.  

P.S.
The above offer goes for anyone heading into Maine for a vacation.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

That's a tempting offer - steamers in Maine!!! How sweet would that be.

I actually just got the location list today along with the possible travel dates. Looks like I may just get a Halloween reprieve - I've been thinking I wouldn't be able to do my haunt this year because of travel from September on - now it looks more like November to March.

I'll start an OT thread on the locations as they get locked in with dates.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you come to Mi, do give a jingle!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

sorry bud - I don't give guys "jingles" - those are only for the ladies...but if I am up that way I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

roadkill said:


> sorry bud - I don't give guys "jingles" - those are only for the ladies...but if I am up that way I'll give you a shout.


So, I have to ask, "What's a jingle?"


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I dunno amigo - but I'm sure those are reserved for the ladies instead.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok (LOL), just don't be prancing at my front door if you roll into MI! LOL!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, welcome to the street!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Roadkill...


----------

